# Concerti 1° maggio 2022: Roma e Taranto. Cast di cantanti.



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Come ogni anno, nella festa dei lavoratori del *primo maggio*, si terranno i *concerti di Roma e Taranto*, con quest'ultimo che torna dopo due anni di assenza dovuta della pandemia di covid-19. Entrambe le manifestazioni torneranno ad avere *libero accesso da parte del pubblico* e, come prevedono le nuove disposizioni del governo, *non ci sarà né obbligo di mascherina, né di green pass*.

*Il cast del primo Maggio di Roma: 
Ariete, Angelina Mango, Bandabardò & Cisco, BigMama, Bresh, Caffellatte e Deddy, Carmen Consoli, Claver Gold, Clementino, Coez, Coma_Cose, Enrico Ruggeri, Extraliscio con Luca Barbarossa, Fabrizio Moro, Fasma, Go_A, Hu, La Rappresentante di Lista, Le Vibrazioni, L’Orchestraccia, Luché, Mace con Rkomi, Venerus, Gemitaiz, Colapesce e Joan Thiele, Mara Sattei, Marco Mengoni, Max Pezzali, Mecna, Mobrici, Mr. Rain, Notre Dame De Paris, Ornella Vanoni, Psicologi, Rancore, Rkomi, Rovere, Sincro, Tommaso Paradiso, Venerus, VV, Willie Peyote.*

Alla conduzione *Ambra Angiolini*. *Diretta tv su Rai 3 dalle ore 15:00 ed in radio su Rai Radio 2.* Lo slogan sarà "Al lavoro per la pace".

Per quanto riguarda il *concerto di Taranto "Uno Maggio Taranto libero e pensante", ci saranno a cantare:
Giovanni Caccamo, Fabio Celenza, Cosmo, Calibro 35, Tre allegri ragazzi morti, Cor Veleno, Don Ciccio African Party, Ditonellapiaga, Eugenio in val di gioia, Francesco Forni, Gaia, Med Free Orkestra, Fabrizio Bosso e Chiara Galiazzo, Melancholia, Ermal Meta, Gianni Morandi, Erica Mou, N.A.I.P., Andrea Pennacchi, Terraross, The Niro, The Zen Circus, Giovanni Truppi, Margherita Vicario e 99 Posse.*

La diretta di questo concerto è in streaming su antennasud . com (senza spazi).


----------



## Konrad (30 Aprile 2022)

Ma solo io mi ritrovo a pensare che ne conosco 5/6 al massimo?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

*Anche Riccardo Cocciante tra gli ospiti del concerto a Roma.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma solo io mi ritrovo a pensare che ne conosco 5/6 al massimo?


No scusate che succede?! Nemmeno uno tra max gazze, niccolo Fabi, Samuele bersani o Daniele silvestri?!!!

Ndo stanno i compagni?!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No scusate che succede?! Nemmeno uno tra max gazze, niccolo Fabi, Samuele bersani o Daniele silvestri?!!!
> 
> Ndo stanno i compagni?!


Strano veramente. Ci sono il fascistone Ruggeri e Fabrizio Moro, votato da Salvini all'ultimo Sanremo.

In ogni caso, Mara Sattei  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

*Concerto partito con la band Ucraina Go-A, Ambra con la maglia giallo blu della bandiera Ucraina si presenta commossa sul palco. Intanto, stoccate del grande assente Fedez (probabilmente non invitato dopo il polverone da lui sollevato lo scorso anno con monologo sul palco con pesanti critiche alla Lega preceduto dalle accuse ai vertici di Rai 3 con tentativo di censura) sui social: "Buon concertone a tutti. Avrei voluto essere lì, ma il mio invito credo si sia perso".*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Concerto partito con la band Ucraina Go-A, Ambra con la maglia giallo blu della bandiera Ucraina si presenta commossa sul palco. Intanto, stoccate del grande assente Fedez (probabilmente non invitato dopo il polverone da lui sollevato lo scorso anno con monologo sul palco con pesanti critiche alla Lega preceduto dalle accuse ai vertici di Rai 3 con tentativo di censura) sui social: "Buon concertone a tutti. Avrei voluto essere lì, ma il mio invito credo si sia perso".*


Riescono ad essere ridicoli e trash, anche senza la presenza del soggettone Fedez.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Concerto partito con la band Ucraina Go-A, Ambra con la maglia giallo blu della bandiera Ucraina si presenta commossa sul palco. Intanto, stoccate del grande assente Fedez (probabilmente non invitato dopo il polverone da lui sollevato lo scorso anno con monologo sul palco con pesanti critiche alla Lega preceduto dalle accuse ai vertici di Rai 3 con tentativo di censura) sui social: "Buon concertone a tutti. Avrei voluto essere lì, ma il mio invito credo si sia perso".*



Ma che è la festa dei lavoratori o la festa dell'Ucrainah?


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

è qui che si canta Bella ciao per Piotr?


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che è la festa dei lavoratori o la festa dell'Ucrainah?


Dovresti sapere che i lavoratori in Italia sono solo feccia buona da spremere e da sacrificare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Vado su Repubblica e come titolo principale, accanto a quelli sulla guerra, hanno "Concerto 1 maggio, BigMama: Mi chiamavano cicciona."

Che roba è?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ho visto con interesse la parte di Lundini, con la telefonata al finto Putin. Sul finale, quando in mezzo agli slogan ha detto "Abbasso la guerra, viva la pace, RESTATE A CASA" sono morto.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

C'è Mara Sattei  .


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

Che porcina questa


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Si toglie le scarpe  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si toglie le scarpe  .


Eccellente anche la regia, che ha prontamente inquadrato i piedi. Non sono solo in questo universo  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ed il Primo Maggio per me può finire qui, grazie Mara  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che porcina questa


L'unica trapper che merita (per altre cose) e di cui guardo regolarmente i video su youtube ogni volta che escono. È la sorella di Tha Supreme, quello che si presenta a cartone animato e che sarebbe anche sopportabile se si limitasse ai video con disegni molto carini senza cantare.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Fabrizio Moro. NON MI AVETE FATTO NIENTEEEHEHHHH!!!

Musica di protesta vera, sto a casa con i pugni alzati.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Moro. NON MI AVETE FATTO NIENTEEEHEHHHH!!!
> 
> Musica di protesta vera, sto a casa con i pugni alzati.


Da notare il picco di nota raggiunto, curiosamente, con il saluto finale : CIAO GRANDIH!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Il fascistone Ruggeri, proprio poco dopo Moro l'amico di Salvini ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *fascistone Ruggeri*, proprio poco dopo Moro l'amico di Salvini ahahahah.


Porta pure gli occhiali NERI. Mi sa che il PD presenterà un'interrogazione parlamentare, questo è troppo...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2022)

Zitti zitti che qui siamo quasi vicini all’essere perfetto: obesa e LGBTFRYGTUCRFSSFGH


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahha che mostro! Magari la/lo vedremo in qualche cartellone Intimissimi in lingerie.


----------



## sunburn (2 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahha che mostro! Magari la/lo vedremo in qualche cartellone Intimissimi in lingerie.


Vabbè ma non è questione di bellezza, che alla fine chissene.
Il problema è che si vuole far passare come naturale uno stile di vita che implica abitudini alimentari molto pericolose per la salute. Si son fatte per anni battaglie contro l’utilizzo di modelle pelle e ossa(più ossa che pelle) e ora si vuole proporre una cosa altrettanto dannosa.
A livello generale, penso che una persona obesa debba essere correttamente informata dei gravissimi danni alla salute ai quali va incontro mantenendo un certo stile di vita. Una volta che sia stata correttamente informata, deciderà cosa fare e nessuno avrà diritto di mettere becco sulla sua scelta.
Ma penso sia sbagliatissimo dire “e vabbè sei così, l’importante è che ti accetti”. Perché è vero che l’ossessione per il peso e l’aspetto fisico può sfociare in patologie serie a livello psicologico, ma non si combatte una patologia incentivando un’altra patologia, quale è, a certi livelli, l’obesità.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2022)

Rai 3 sta seguendo le orme di Barbara D'Urso, tanto vale che gettino la maschera ed il primo maggio lo facessero condurre direttamente a lei, che non rinnoverà con Mediaset, al posto dello zombie radical Ambra Angiolini. Il tal caso, già mi aspetto un bel duetto progressista tra Nozzolino e questa Big Mama.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zitti zitti che qui siamo quasi vicini all’essere perfetto: obesa e LGBTFRYGTUCRFSSFGH
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2185


L'hanno truccata per farla sembrare un trans


----------

